# Jin vs Mambi



## Kharayi (May 17, 2020)

Location: An abandoned oil platform in the middle of the ocean. Mid-Day, 72°F, Sunny

The newcomer Jin takes on Mambi, the playful portal cat. 

The combatants shall fight until one of them surrenders, is incapacitated, or dies.

Let the fight begin! *Gong noise*


----------



## Mambi (May 17, 2020)

<_the cat laughs a maniacal laugh and extends his claws_> Oooo, lots of toys you have! <_his eyes glow and a shimmering portal appears behind him. He falls in backwards and you spin around quickly as you hear him fall out of the sky and land behind you on his feet giggling_>  Let's play!!!<_he digs in his claws and rocks his backside ready to pounce, deciding how much to toy with you. He then suddenly opens a portal at his feet and reaches into it, his paw disappearing into it as you spin to feel his paw tapping you on the head from a shimmering hole that appeared behind you. His paw retracts and disappears as cat laughs even harder at your reaction>_


----------



## Eli_the_Wolf23 (May 17, 2020)

lol


----------



## PC Master Race (May 17, 2020)

Mambi said:


> <_the cat laughs a maniacal laugh and extends his claws_> Oooo, lots of toys you have! <_his eyes glow and a shimmering portal appears behind him. He falls in backwards and you spin around quickly as you hear him fall out of the sky and land behind you on his feet giggling_>  Let's play!!!<_he digs in his claws and rocks his backside ready to pounce, deciding how much to toy with you. He then suddenly opens a portal at his feet and reaches into it, his paw disappearing into it as you spin to feel his paw tapping you on the head from a shimmering hole that appeared behind you. His paw retracts and disappears as cat laughs even harder at your reaction>_


(I'm not entirely sure how to do this, when you pretty much control all my actions and even reactions.)


----------



## PC Master Race (May 17, 2020)

The cat doesn't take him seriously and makes him look like a joke, and the mammoth is certainly not amused with this. He shakes his head a bit, then holds in his hand a small hammer. Its size has nearly no reach at all, looking completely useless for a fight in general.
Strange thing is, he has nothing else on him either. Just him and that hammer, no sword no gun no nothing.

- You done laughing, little piece of fur ball ?

He brings the hammer up in front of him and threatens the cat. He seems completely harmless with that thing in his hand, though.


----------



## Mambi (May 18, 2020)

(actually I'm trying *not *to control you much, only "moving" you when it's obvious your reactions and I keep them VERY simple. Feel free to do the same...you are still you and can do whatever you wish! In fact, I encourage it, I'll roll with whatever you post. Think of it as WWE, working together for a good show but not really important who "wins")

<_the cat giggles more as he sees the hammer in your hand_> Nope, never done with humour, my woolly friend! So, starting construction on your cage already? Here, have some wood! <_the cat looks towards the woods and with glowing eyes another portal opens below a tree. The entire tree falls through the hole and lands with a loud THUD between you and the cat from another hole in the air, stirring up dust all around_> I can drop you some nails if you'd like! <_he laughs more and digs his claws into the ground, preparing to run..._>


----------



## PC Master Race (May 18, 2020)

- Thank you for that...

The beast grips the hammer a bit tighter.

- ... Now I'mma give you what's what in return.

He then raises his hammer up with a decisive and determined motion, as it flashes white, and brings it down.
From above the cat, about 5 large sledge hammers materializes out of thin air and strikes down where he is, at terrifying speed.


----------



## Mambi (May 18, 2020)

<_As your hammer flashes, the cat looks up and screams as the hammers materialize and descend...opening a portal at the last minute and diving into it to escape the barrage, existing several feet away as the dust clears in the wind>
_
Hmmm, not bad! <nods> Not bad at all...clearly you have a few hidden tricks yourself it seems! I'll be ready for you...but until then, hold this for a moment please! <_the cat looks carefully to the woods and suddenly with a wicked grin opens a portal near your head and another one near a tree. Instantly you hear a buzzing as a swarm of bees emerge from the hole as the cat rolls on the floor laughing...>_


----------



## PC Master Race (May 18, 2020)

- Hmph.

The mammoth's hammer glows again. A large axe appears and, following the direction of his swing with the hammer, chops the tree and knocks it down. Then he quickly steps backward to keep his distance away from the bees, and summon/swap his weapons again, this time in his other hand a one-handed energy caster gun that spreads fire, electricity and frost like a flamethrower, as he gets rid of the bees.
Meanwhile several metal scythes with razor-sharp blades burst out from the ground where the cat is, as they come down on him once again, looking like they're going to crush him until some bones start to crack.


----------



## Mambi (May 18, 2020)

<_the cat rolls onto his back just in time to see the scythes rise up with an impressed smile.> _Nice try Woolly, but not this time!_ <with such time to spare, he opens a larger portal directly above him and beside you. The scythes disappear into the first portal and through the second portal reappears beside you, spilling out onto you like a wave as you deal with the sudden reversal of your attack as the cat regroups>_


----------



## PC Master Race (May 18, 2020)

The mammoth only narrowly dodges the scythes before one of them grazes his ears. He winces in pain and holds the injury, then gazes at the cat.
The scythes disappear as soon as one hits him, before anymore damage is done. The gun also disappears from his hand, too.
He then swings his hammer to a side. In a blink of an eye, a myriad of daggers materialize and link together into 9 chains ; he then swings his hammer forward, as the 9 chains whip at the cat.
At the same time, numerous large spikes violently thrust up from the ground, around the cat, and going straight at him from all directions with terrible speed, like a spike trap.
And just to make sure this time, he also summons several sickles to crack the ground and pin down the cat's paws, to keep him in place.


----------



## Mambi (May 18, 2020)

<_the cat's glowing eyes widen in shock as he finds himself trapped, his paws held solidly against the "ground" of the platform by the sickles, the chain whip rapidly approaching. Thinking fast, he opens a portal in the path of the whip and opens another portal directly in front of you. As the whip disappears into the first portal, it instantly emerges from the other portal and cracks you hard across your armour plating. He then quickly opens a portal directly underneath himself and falls through it as you quickly realize your error...the sickles and spikes were only *pinning *him on *top *and *around *him, but he was still on the ground and nothing was holding him "up" when the ground disappeared. He re-appears from another portal several feet beside you spinning in the air, landing on his feet with feline grace as he giggles more and looks at you playfully> 
_
OOoooo, that was great...*now* we're talking!!! <_flashes his claws_> What else do you got??? This is fun...you're just as fun as the LAST play toy!!! Here, you look thirsty, have a drink! <_he looks towards the ocean water surrounding us with a wicked grin and a fist-sized portal opens in front of you. Suddenly from it you're sprayed by a torrent of sea water like a firehose, soaking you in freezing water as the cat laughs even harder...>_


----------



## PC Master Race (May 18, 2020)

The mammoth is less than pleased and more than pissed at this point, definitely not amused with the cat messing around with him like this. The cold water makes him flinch rather hard too, almost knocking him over ; he manages to stand his ground, but not without shivering quite a bit.
Hammer still in hand, he swings it at the water, as the entire torent suddenly starts to move around him like under his complete control, and forms into tons of ice-water katanas. He then brings the hammer to a side, and goes for a heavy swing outward as a loud, sharp sound emits from where he is, like a sword is drawn out of the sheath.

- Slay all.

The ice water is also formed into a large orb, traping the cat sinking inside it and lifting him up off the ground, the wall of the orb also having ice-water spikes coming off and strike at the cat from all directions, to really pin and suspend him there in the air. The katanas fly forward at him from all directions at light speed.
He also prepares himself for in case the cat redirects the attacks back at him again...


----------



## Mambi (May 18, 2020)

<_the cat shivers as the ice chills him, and also at knowing not being able to move meant a portal would be useless as he could not enter it. Seeing the approaching katanas he quickly examines his options and opens a small portal directly below his feet as he balances on 2 of the spikes that trap him. From the hole, lava pours out and pools for a moment then the intense heat melts the ice below him, spikes and all. Using the opening, he quickly opens a portal and drops just as the katanas pierce the orb...dropping out of the sky outside the orb safely. He holds his arm and examining it sees a trickle of blood from the attack as he looks at you with a gleam in his eye> 
_
Hahaha...you are very good, very *very* good!!! <teehee> Ok then, you survived the ice age...you like blades...so let's see how you like modern times!!! <_the cat lunges at you with razor-sharp claws...and while you're distracted his eyes glow quickly and a portal opens beside you. As he dives off to the side and covers his head you suddenly find yourself bathed in light and you hear the whistle of the approaching train extremely close_>


----------



## PC Master Race (May 18, 2020)

The mammoth hears the train coming and puts his hammer away, as his entire armor also disappears, similar to other weapons he summoned earlier.
In a blink of an eye, pitch-black, tar-like substance coats all over him from head to toe and tail, as he "melts" away. When the train comes in, he's already out of sight, and appearing from behind the cat.
The mammoth now has that substance on his trunk and hands, and his tail now takes on the form and size of a reptilian tail, also covered in that black liquid. He also doesn't have shadow on the ground now.
Taking advantage of the surprise, the mammoth goes for a strike at the cat, the black substance on his hand morphing into a large blade that looks like it could puncture and pierce solid rocks, iron, steel, concrete and even diamond, through and through.


----------



## Mambi (May 18, 2020)

<_the cat gazes intently as the train emerges from the portal in anticipation of the impact, and watches it fall off the platform horn blaring, no mammoth in sight. Confused, he sniffs the air searching for him and readies a portal to escape...just as he hears the sound of metal creaking behind him and suddenly catches your scent. Spinning rapidly, he turns and yelps startled as he sees your new form and the ebony blade approaching him as if in slow motion. Unable to make it to the formed portal, he dives to the side just as the blade descends, shaving off part of his fur as it closely slices him. He quickly rolls to his feet and jumps back to gain distance, trying to figuring out his foes new capabilities and gauge the damage to his side...>
_
Hmmmm, this is new...<smiles> Time for something new myself then! <_he takes a deep breath and ducks as a portal opens directly in front of your face. With a vicious wind, a greenish-yellow acidic cloud suddenly emerges from it, enveloping you in a stinging mist of pain>_ The atmosphere on Venus really sucks, doesn't it? High sulfur, high pressure, high heat...can your new form handle that? <_the portal closes as the cat waits for the mist to disperse to see the condition of the mammoth_>


----------



## PC Master Race (May 19, 2020)

The mammoth grunts in pain as he is cloaked in the acidic mist as he forms the black liquid into an armor of sort, negating some of the damage he takes. Then, pulling out the hammer, he does the same with the ice water earlier, but this time with the acid mists, once again looking like he has absolute control of it, this time "forging" it into 2 large bear traps to crush the cat both up and down.

- Eliminate all...

Then, hundreds of acid-blade scythes form together into a massive whirlwind of blades around the cat.


----------



## Mambi (May 19, 2020)

<_the cat screams out in pain as the traps catch his paws and he falls to the platform. Realizing the traps are just unsupported ice, he focuses past the pain and with effort manages to open a portal beneath him, falling through it traps and all to escape the scythes as he lands on the platform several feet away ungracefully on his butt> _*Ouch, ouch, ouch!!!* <winces> Ok then, enough with ice and water...you're too good with it, let's try the opposite! <_a small portal opens about an inch wide, and from it a hellish heat emerges, viciously blowing you back as the heat boils all the water around the platform instantly. Through squinting eyes you see the cat screaming in pain as the heat melts the traps but singes his fur. Quickly closing the portal he dives into the water for relief, and emerges from a portal several seconds later soaking wet and staring at you, cringing in pain but otherwise unharmed> _That was a close one I'll give you that, but lucky for me it looks like the air on the planet Mercury is pretty hot this morning. <teehee> Keep it up with the ice and maybe next time you'll get a face full of the surface of the sun??? <_he laughs as steam keeps coming off your body still...> _Oh, sorry about that! <_smiles and rolls eyes sarcastically_> Do you need to cool off in the ocean too? <_he rubs his paws carefully, assessing the damage while watching you closely..._>


----------



## PC Master Race (May 19, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> he does the same with the ice water earlier, looking like he has absolute control of it, this time "forging" it into 2 large bear traps to crush the cat both up and down





Mambi said:


> Realizing the traps are just unsupported ice


(I think I wrote it wrong, my bad ; the traps are made of that acid mists, not ice water)


----------



## Mambi (May 19, 2020)

<_the cat winces in more sudden pain and after quickly examining his wrists and ankles sees the fur still dissolving. Realizing that the traps were frozen acid mist and not just water, he quickly forms a portal over himself and soaks himself thoroughly, rinsing off the remaining acid liquid from his now exposed skin. > _Sneaky, I never expected that double-pronged attack. Clever one you are! <_he gingerly holds his bare spots on the paws and grins as he forms ideas for revenge_>


----------



## PC Master Race (May 19, 2020)

The mammoth brings his hammer out and seemingly clicks on somewhere of the hammer head. From the two sides of the head come two small pieces of metal that curved upward, and from the top comes a long blade. At the end of the grip, there is a circular ring, looking like it's to add a bit of weight to the grip.
It's as if those pieces and that entire blade were stored inside the hammer all this time.

- We are the same.

After the strange and definitely out-of-place "statement", he slashes the hammer-turned-sword outward, the blade unleashing some kind of black mist/smoke. Pitch-black dark matter start to form up into several "pools" that look like they are creeping out from thin air, along with countless tentacles, what looks like dark-blue "eyes", and gaping maws of razor sharp teeth.
As they creep into the air, the tentacles start slashing and puncturing their way at the cat, merciless and unrelenting.

(*) Unaffected by all types of space-time powers (cannot be directed elsewhere by portals, paused in time with time stop, reversed backward with time rewind, etc) ; immune to all types of damage at the mass, but dies when all eyes and maws are damaged enough


----------



## Eli_the_Wolf23 (May 19, 2020)

Hewwo


----------



## Mambi (May 19, 2020)

<_seeing the approaching tentacles, the cat throws up a portal...and gasps in horror as the tentacles pass through it unaffected and start biting into his fur. He slashes frantically with his claws slashing a few but relentlessly they keep attacking him. He throws up portal after portal to divert them to no avail as he thrashes about on the platform wildly. His blood starting to drip onto the platform now, he slashes high and accidentally passes his paw through a portal ...seeing the attached tentacles remain unaffected and get past the portal as his paw disappears! Suddenly realizing what he has to do, he opens a portal and dives into it...the tentacles passing through the portal unaffected and hovering in the open air on the other side as the cat disappears. They then start to fly skyward in unision far out of sight as the only sounds you hear are the seagulls and the waves...>

<A short time later, a shimmering portal appears and the cat emerges, raged and bloody and panting, but alive and tentacle-free> _Had...had to drop them...into a...black hole! Tenacious little things! <_deep breath_> That hurt...but not out yet!!! I do have something for YOU though in return! Let's see how YOU like being bitten relentlessly!!! <_a portal opens above you and as a deluge of sea water suddenly pours over you, you see the unmistakable maw of a tiger-shark emerging, mouth wide open ready to bite into you>_


----------



## PC Master Race (May 19, 2020)

(actually, the only way to get rid of them is to go for the eyes and maws ; they're literally crawling from some other dimension into the area, and are unaffected by gravity, so you can't actually move them anywhere, not even a black hole can suck them in... but, heh, I'll go with what ya got)

The mammoth is pretty surprised that the cat could literally throw all those formless monsters into a black hole. However, when he gets water pouring over him and sees the shark coming by, the shark is almost immediately ripped and torn to shreds by a tentacle monster that crawls out of thin air below the portal. He steps aside as the sea water comes down with all manners of gores from the shark, only to be swallowed all in by the tentacle monster, as it lets out an unearthly, otherworldly growl. Then it "retreats" back into nothingness, as if such thing ignores and defiles the laws of physics and reality in impossible ways, unaffected by gravity and cannot be moved like it anchors itself in between fabrics of reality.
The monster reappears out of thin air and comes at the cat again. This time it seems to be in a frenzy state, much bigger and faster, and out for blood !


----------



## Mambi (May 19, 2020)

(forgot about the "immune to *gravity*" part and figured the hole would take care of the eyes/maw for me...my bad <blush>)

<_the cat smiles as he sees your reaction to the missing tentacles_> What, you think that a cat who can rip directly into the fabric of time and space doesn't know is way around multi-dimensional beings? HA!!! <_the cat's laugh is cut off quickly as he looks on in horror seeing the monster destroy the shark he sent after the mammoth. As the creature re-emerges, the cat retracts his claws, knowing they won't be of any use and lets out a wild hiss!>
_
OK, that's enough of that!!! <grrrr> Game's over...I have bigger guns too! Time for re-extinction, my friend!!! <_the cat portals back away from the creature to give space and concentrates...opening a large portal opens a few miles out over the water. Then with a deafening rumble and sudden wind, a huge fiery rock emerges from it smashing into the ocean hard. As the shockwave hits the platform, you see a massive tidal wave approaching  as the cat winks and opens a portal behind himself.>
_
Good luck with *that *one, be back in a minute, I promise! I got a monster to run away from...enjoy your bath!!! <_the cat blows you a kiss and falls backwards through the portal disappearing, as the dark shadow of the wave falls over the platform...the laughter of the cat echoing in the distance as he falls in the sky safely distant at the moment_>


----------



## Mambi (May 19, 2020)

<_the cat descends from high in the sky and sees the mammoth emerge effectively unharmed, whispering to himself_> Hmmm, should have sent the rock straight at his trunk...so what's he got going on down there? 
<_he sees the massive spiky black swarm beneath him and gasps> _Ooooo, that looks like a rough landing in the making...actually...<_smiles_>...yes it DOES look like a rough landing! <_the cat peers through the mass of tentacles and sees your form at the center. He focuses a portal beneath you and before you can react, you fall through it and are suddenly re-appearing beside the cat in freefall.> _

Love the trap, let me know if it works!_ <he portals below himself and disappears into it as you continue your descent, the cat knowing that this will never work against you but biding his time to study the dark-matter more as he re-appears underneath the tentacle covered platform to catch his breath...>_


----------



## PC Master Race (May 19, 2020)

(Welp, I forgot to add in the part that he appears right behind you.
Lemme redo it again.)


----------



## PC Master Race (May 19, 2020)

He falls down and lands on the platform safely, as the whole spiked tentacle formation retract itself away. He feels pretty embarrassed that he didn't catch the cat with that whole attack, but he is certain to make it count this time.
But, he doesn't see the cat anywhere, and doesn't know where to strike. He considers the possibility of the cat being invisible, but if it's not true, then he'd waste another attack.
Then he remembers falling through a portal beneath him just moments ago, and after pondering the option, decides to give it a shot.
Same attack, but this time he doesn't say a word, in case the cat might be nearby. The monsters materialize from beneath him as well, and the entire is ripped apart by spiked tentacles again. The platform is broken apart as well.


----------



## Mambi (May 19, 2020)

<_the cat hides under the platform, listening intently to the commotion above him. Suddenly as the platform is ripped apart, the cat falls and quickly portals back to the section that remains, looking to where the mammoth could be through the chaos. Looking around frantically at the wall of spikes, he sees the monsters just as they become aware of him, and prepares to escape just at the moment he catches your scent behind him...and you quickly grab his tail to prevent him from portaling away and prepare to attack him more...>
_
*OK...ok...*<_looking around at the spikes, his damaged fur, the monsters, and the mammoth securely holding him tight_ly_, he knows his options are limited. The cat realizes that even if he could get free to portal, which seemed unlikely given the grip on his tail, the portal-immune creatures would keep coming at him...and he already knew his portals were useless directly against them_> *I know when I'm beat!!! You can have this one, good mammoth, nicely done!* <_he quickly taps your shoulder with his paw in surrender and smiles, hoping you're a mammoth of honour...> _Happen to know any good fur-growing spells by any chance? _<weakly giggles as he squirms in you grasp>_


----------



## PC Master Race (May 19, 2020)

The mammoth doesn't say a word, instead tightening the grip on the cat's tail, and his eyes change color to black sclera and light-gray iris. He raises his other hand up as it morphs into a blade once again, and despite the large trunk his menacing grin can still be seen, somewhat, behind it.

_- Come unto your maker._

His voice now not like his, instead it sounds otherworldly, as if a different entity speaking through him. Even though his species isn't capable of growling, there are growling sounds as he speaks, and he doesn't seem like the mammoth earlier anymore. He seems to go for a killing blow !
... But he stops with the blade several inches away from the cat's throat. Still that same strange voice, but he chuckles.

_- Gotcha._

He lets go of the cat and returns to normal, but still with the dark matter on him. The monsters are gone.

_- And, no, I got no fur-regrow spell. Only some hydra blood inside me to give me some regeneration, but it's a bit toxic. May cause a little case of death to other peeps, hehe._


----------



## Mambi (May 19, 2020)

<_the cat screams as the blade approaches and slowly opens his eyes as he realizes he's not hit. He winks at you and smiles as you release him_> Good one...I deserve that! <_laugh_> Just kidding on the fur, it'll come back in no time...not the first time I got caught fooling around. <_teehee_> See you back in the lobby, and congrats again!!! The portal will stay open for a few seconds if you want to get back quick! <_the cat opens a portal and with a wave dives into it>_


----------

